# Ice Status



## GYoung36 (Nov 2, 2011)

What is the status of the ice on Erie?


----------



## Ey3FrenZy (Jun 9, 2010)

Get your boat ready!!!


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

I just took the scenic shoreline tour. I agree time to stay home and get the boat ready.


----------



## tdl9092 (Jan 11, 2015)

still lots of ice out there though. still some guys out there testing things. good luck to them. i quit this past sunday. lots of open water in certain spots out there. wow. id be pretty nervous at this point. took the drive around the lake myself today. mouse to starve starve to kellys is all open along with all open in marblehead too.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Tdl.....I would think no one is out there right now. According to the modis image today it's breaking up way faster than last year. Should be trolling in two weeks if everything stays on track.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Status= melting


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

Which ramps will open first ? Wild wings?


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Carpman said:


> Tdl.....I would think no one is out there right now. According to the modis image today it's breaking up way faster than last year. Should be trolling in two weeks if everything stays on track.


it looks like its a solid week ahead of last year


----------



## tdl9092 (Jan 11, 2015)

there were a few off of catawba. looked like a couple of miles out. however when i drove around the pioint there was all kinds of open water around mouse. im curious how much ice them guys had out there today? trolling in two weeks? i dont know about that. theres still tons of ice out there. maybe if you play dodge the ice flows. im ready for jigging season. trolling isnt much fun to me even though i know you guys do real well.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm betting on just two more weeks and I will be out there.


----------



## tdl9092 (Jan 11, 2015)

hope your right.


----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

tdl9092 said:


> hope your right.


He will be!!


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Noaa's site will not show me the picture. It only says there is an error. Where are you guys seeing the satellite picture?


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Disregard, I found out. Thanks


----------



## rnewman (Mar 25, 2013)

Last season the first day saw anyone fish west of islands was april 6th.Was at our lakehouse cleaning up yard and neighbor said a lot ice on april 4th.But big blow pushed all the ice past the islands and stopped blowing that Saturday afternoon.Lake was like glass that night and cold night froze thin layer ice on surface.Guys fishing that sunday morning reported the conditions as sounding like hull getting all scratched up riding through that thin ice.They were catching good fish right away.Big blow could move the ice out fast.


----------



## Huskymusky669 (Feb 15, 2015)

Has anyone looked at 10 day? Pretty cold. Way below freezing most nights. I think airboats will be fishing for a good 10 days yet.


----------



## texasrig (Apr 11, 2013)

Huskymusky669 said:


> Has anyone looked at 10 day? Pretty cold. Way below freezing most nights. I think airboats will be fishing for a good 10 days yet.


I bet if you look at the sat image everyday for the next ten days, each day there will be noticably less ice every day. Then in 10 days, people will be out fishing. There"s a lot of warmer water out there.


----------



## stinkbait1213 (Feb 4, 2010)

Spent last weekend getting the family's Sandusky Bay house ready for spring and getting the boat sea worthy.. the canal behind the house was still frozen and we could even still walk on the ice in the canal. Any reports for the bay as far as ice melt??? I live in the akron area and need a report on sandusky bay ice..any one know?? Im hoping for some fishing the weekend of the 28th!


----------



## texasrig (Apr 11, 2013)

As of yesterday both ends of the bay were half open. By Sunday it will be all open.


----------



## kendil (Mar 24, 2015)

hope we all fine


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

texasrig said:


> I bet if you look at the sat image everyday for the next ten days, each day there will be noticably less ice every day. Then in 10 days, people will be out fishing. There"s a lot of warmer water out there.


Not a drop of water over 34.5 degrees the western basin is 85% covered it's not going to vanish in 2-3 days


----------



## texasrig (Apr 11, 2013)

K gonefishin said:


> Not a drop of water over 34.5 degrees the western basin is 85% covered it's not going to vanish in 2-3 days


We shall see. Last time I checked, 34.5 was above freezing. There's no contest, so if it dosen't I'll be the first to say, "Oh well". I'm going to double down on the 27th though. look at it this way, if I'm right you win, if I'm wrong you win. can't beat that can you.


----------



## pikeye (Sep 19, 2014)

I guess you could call that a win win situation


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

Took a drive tonight. Mizuricks ramps are still iced in tight I walked around on the ice it is still holding strong. You could slide a 14 fter along the break wall and get to open water but that could change after tomorrow's NW wind. Catawba is still a mess huge ice piles and solid ice all around the ramp area. Tons of ice moveing around west of Catawba. I looked at the East Harbor ramp it was the first thing open a few years back it was still froze up tonight.


----------



## Ruger223 (Mar 3, 2014)

Think there will be any jigging in front of Port Clinton mid week next week?
With all the cloud cover the satellite views are not assisting in my predicting the current conditions of the ice. Looks like the temps break Sunday/Monday. Hopefully with that, and some wind, it will move things around a bit.


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

I know you can't launch there, but does anyone have eyes on the lakeside pier? I heard one person say it is pretty much open. Thinking of going to throw some lures Saturday evening


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

Ruger223 said:


> Think there will be any jigging in front of Port Clinton mid week next week?
> With all the cloud cover the satellite views are not assisting in my predicting the current conditions of the ice. Looks like the temps break Sunday/Monday. Hopefully with that, and some wind, it will move things around a bit.


All depends on the wind direction and velocity. The ice that was out there prior to our last satellite shot (and strong SW winds) was thick, heavy, and fairly locked in. This morning there was a 1/2 mile wide hole open just offshore from Wild Wings but shove ice inside and all ice within eyeshot beyond it. It appears it's all moving but brisk NW winds will keep things tight to the south shoreline for the time being. Certainly nothing I'd chance running out in with the amount of ice that is out there but I'd be surprised if somebody doesn't try it next time it blows out.

I think we need to wait for the next clear day we get a satellite shot before getting too crazy.


----------



## Lake Erie (Jun 20, 2008)

Way too much thick ice still in large sheets in the lake, combined with this weekend's way below normal temps, to think _completely_ safe open water fishing will start until April 10 weekend or so. Water temp is still 34 which means subsurface thaw is not speeding up. Unless you have a severe case of cabin fever and just can't wait, I'd put the jigging plans off until then.


----------



## rnewman (Mar 25, 2013)

predict will be fishing in a week.Air temps have least affect on the ice melting.The sun and current melting ice from below doing the work.Once ice not locked in will break up fast.Wind and current will push it past the islands.Need clear skies for the sun to do its job and see the satellite photo.


----------



## britton1989 (Feb 14, 2010)

Safe bet would be the 5th.. People fishing the first..just my opinion


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

Shes making ice time to get the augers back out.


----------



## texasrig (Apr 11, 2013)

SELL-FISH said:


> Shes making ice time to get the augers back out.


Now you sound like Lake Erie


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

texasrig said:


> Now you sound like Lake Erie


Trust me I was joking.


----------



## texasrig (Apr 11, 2013)

Funny stuff, funny stuff.


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

Fo sho. Its getting real bad around here.


----------

